# Tamron 150-600



## davholla (May 24, 2018)

Has anyone used this to photograph insects? Mainly for ones which are a bit shy?
I have taken a couple but I think they could be better



WaspEF7A8689 by davholla2002, on Flickr
I think I should have used f8.0

(This is very camera shy despite it having a very painful sting.


----------



## Fujidave (May 24, 2018)

I never actually tried my old Sigma C 150-600mm for macro but did know it could be used.  You did a great job too here.


----------



## john.margetts (May 24, 2018)

I found the close focus distance was too great. Not a particular problem in the open but is in an enclosed environment like a wood or on a footpath between hedges. I now have a 300 mm lens for insects.

Sent from my 8070 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldManJim (May 24, 2018)

Might be interesting to try this with some extension tubes. I have the 
Tamron 150 - 600 (just got it), and some extension tubes, so I'll see what I get tomorrow.


----------



## davholla (May 25, 2018)

OldManJim said:


> Might be interesting to try this with some extension tubes. I have the
> Tamron 150 - 600 (just got it), and some extension tubes, so I'll see what I get tomorrow.


I was not planning to use it with extension tubes just to photograph insects that I see when looking for birds.  The obvious examples are dragonflies which are often out of reach.


----------



## weepete (May 25, 2018)

I spent an afternoon with that lens trying to shoot dragonfies in flight. Needless to say I was on a hiding to nothing.

Worked ok for when they had landed, but my copy is just not as sharp as a macro lens.


----------



## Steven Dillon (May 30, 2018)

It looks good.  I was thinking that extension tubes would be needed as well.  I'm impressed that you didn't use them.  I have a 100-400, but the minimum focus distance is WAY too far for bugs.


----------



## davholla (May 30, 2018)

Steven Dillon said:


> It looks good.  I was thinking that extension tubes would be needed as well.  I'm impressed that you didn't use them.  I have a 100-400, but the minimum focus distance is WAY too far for bugs.


Actually some people do get good photos with it see here (not my photo)
Libellula quadrimaculata (m)

I think for dragonflies you might do better with your 100-400 than a macro lens (depending on their activity).  Try putting it on a tripod and focus on a few coins and see what aperture looks best.


----------



## Steven Dillon (May 30, 2018)

davholla said:


> Steven Dillon said:
> 
> 
> > It looks good.  I was thinking that extension tubes would be needed as well.  I'm impressed that you didn't use them.  I have a 100-400, but the minimum focus distance is WAY too far for bugs.
> ...



Actually, back when I used to shoot bugs, I had much better results with my 180.  The light loss is too significant and the focusing distance too far for the 100 - 400.  I decided to leave it at home after experimenting with it around the house.

One of the issues is bokeh.  With the example you posted, the details are good, but the background is too busy and cluttered.  I like to get the background reduced down to just colors (as much as possible).  It helps bring the subject out more and puts the visual interest squarely on it.  Here is an old composition of mine that illustrates that concept:


----------



## davholla (May 30, 2018)

That is a good photo with the 180.  For me I am very happy with my macro, I just want to take photos of insects that are out of reach with it (or any other macro).  E.g dragonflies laying eggs in the water.  I took some photos this weekend with the tamron 150-600, I will post them when I get them on to the PC.


----------



## davholla (Jun 18, 2018)

Here a couple I recently took



Butterfly EF7A3681 by davholla2002, on Flickr




Damelsfly EF7A3577 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Both would not have been possible with a macro lens as they were far out of reach - even with a 180 mm I would not have been able to take them.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jun 20, 2018)

Backgrounds/bokeh are MUCH better in these.


----------



## davholla (Jun 21, 2018)

Steven Dillon said:


> Backgrounds/bokeh are MUCH better in these.


That is partly because with the first one there was not the option of a better background, it was a rare camera shy species one I only see once a year at most (because I don't live in Colombia and they are not easy to see there).


----------



## davholla (Jun 21, 2018)

Another shot with it -out of range of my macro 



Damselflies Mating EF7A4358 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## rosh4u (Jun 22, 2018)

The detailing and focus of the 2nd image look good.
Also, the color is enhancing the image very well.



davholla said:


> Here a couple I recently took
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## davholla (Jun 22, 2018)

rosh4u said:


> The detailing and focus of the 2nd image look good.
> Also, the color is enhancing the image very well..


Thank you very much, pure luck.


----------

